# Do men ever wear sweaters tied around their necks in real life?



## NattyGreene (Oct 22, 2014)

You see it in comedic movies and TV shows all the time: the rich jerk the audience is supposed to hate always sports a lightweight sweater draped over his shoulders and tied around his neck. I can't say I've ever seen any man in real life actually wearing a sweater that way. Have you?


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

well, it is a comedy movie after all.

Actually I have seen it, but it was a long time ago. Wasn't that an 80's-90's thing?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Completely ridiculous look...though inevitably someone will post pics here of some celebrity doing just that.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Exhibit A: Ted McGinley as Stan Gable in Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

smmrfld said:


> Completely ridiculous look...though inevitably someone will post pics here of some celebrity doing just that.


You're just peanut butter and jealous


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

I see it with some frequency in NYC.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Going back to the '70s when I was in high school and, then, college - it was already an affected look / a joke that nobody would do seriously. Even by then, TV / movies had already made it a trope for the "stuck-up" preppie / WASP by then. 

Was there ever a time - the '50s or '60s maybe - when it wasn't a cliche'?


----------



## vdimiter (Sep 29, 2015)

I've seen people tie their sweaters around their waist, but I've never seen anyone tie a sweater around their neck. It's a ridiculous look for sure.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

But then what do you do when you are out somewhere and the temperature becomes too high to actually wear a sweater?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

vdimiter said:


> I've seen people tie their sweaters around their waist, but I've never seen anyone tie a sweater around their neck. It's a ridiculous look for sure.


Wait, having a manskirt that looks like maybe one is hiding some embarrassing situation looks better?



MRR said:


> But then what do you do when you are out somewhere and the temperature becomes too high to actually wear a sweater?


Bingo, or conversely, one is going out in the early evening and knows it will get cooler?
Practically, it makes great sense. To do so for a look, when there is some better way to stash the sweater, is affected.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

MRR said:


> But then what do you do when you are out somewhere and the temperature becomes too high to actually wear a sweater?


Exactly, like you have an early morning class and it's cold on campus, but as the day goes by the temperature creeps up. What am I supposed to do with my sweater? Leave it on and sweat? Hide it behind some bushes? No, you tie it around your neck like a real man should.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This.

I did it in the 70s on campus for this reason. I haven't done it in recent years, mainly because I'm not out all day walking to and from classes in a sweater.

Seems like it's a better option for keeping the sweater from stretching, getting dirty, getting lost, etc.

Wear what you want and how you want to wear it. Life's too short to worry about what other people think. Hey, if Pete Campbell got away with it, that's all I need to know.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Exactly, like you have an early morning class and it's cold on campus, but as the day goes by the temperature creeps up. What am I supposed to do with my sweater? Leave it on and sweat? Hide it behind some bushes? No, you tie it around your neck like a real man should.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed. This is like the silly "no white after Labor Day". Let the weather dictate how you dress not some iGent Rule.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

It's over 70 F right now in Northern VA, and slightly muggy. Nonetheless, my office is chilly enough that my fingers get stiff. I actually just walked into the kitchen to make a coffee, and tied the red Shetland I'd been wearing while coding around my neck. Then again, I am a posh twit.

Isn't this exactly the thing you do when evening is approaching, especially if you're near a body of water, and you expect you'll need a sweater when the sun goes down?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. This posh twit certainly would.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

You know there's certainly nothing wrong with it but I have to be honest that I don't think I could do it. Growing up when I did the look just feels too affected even though I appreciate the preppy look of the photo's above.
While it may not have been great for the sweater, I always used just tie it around my waste. Of course that was before I found AAAC and came to appreciate menswear.
Luckily, now that I'm married I don't have to worry about stuff like that anymore. Ms. Woofa is always available to hold onto my sweater or my sunglasses or my phone, or my keys...pretty sure it was part of our marriage contract.:biggrin:


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Yep. This posh twit certainly would.


And you're not even near an ocean!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good point. I think if I did it these days, and it is likely at some point I'd need to, I might do it just as a bit of bravado. Look at me, I'm posh, I'm a prep, etc. Besides, I'm married, even if I ended up looking dumb, it's not like I'm scaring off a prospective Saturday night date.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A river runs through campus. Would that count?



SlideGuitarist said:


> And you're not even near an ocean!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chillburgher said:


> I see it with some frequency in NYC.


But what's the purpose of the sweater being tied around the neck like that?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MRR said:


> But then what do you do when you are out somewhere and the temperature becomes too high to actually wear a sweater?


You take it off I guess.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Carlton wore a sweater around his neck too as well as The Model Rick Martel in 1989


----------



## moltoelegante (Sep 23, 2015)

I have one or two friends who might wear a sweater like this from time to time. Some people can get away with it, others can't.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

Duvel, Slideguitarist, et al make strong points in favor of the practicality of putting one's sweater around one's neck when temperatures rise. 

Nevertheless, the fact remains that our attire sends a strong signaling device to the world at large, whether we like it or choose to care about it or not. Wearing a sweater around one's neck definitely sends a signal to the world that is largely congruent with the OP's impression. 

When the weather is pleasant enough to require an outer layer that can be doffed and donned with ease, I wear a cardigan or a jacket.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And then, when too warm you throw it casually over your shoulder, hooked over one finger? And this is supposed to be less affected, less posh that tying a sweater around your neck? I am skeptical. Anyone who is somehow offended by whichever way I dress is someone I don't want to have anything to do with. So the message I'm sending is essentially a filter that eliminates people I would prefer to avoid. Very practical and straight forward.


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

It's different today because many men now carry a purse to put their sweater in.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL You live near San Francisco. That gives you a somewhat biased sample. I hardly _ever_ see a guy carrying a 'man bag'. Even messenger bags are uncommon in this end of the state.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

They do?



sonny said:


> It's different today because many men now carry a purse to put their sweater in.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought that it was an unwritten law that your name had to be Biff or Blaine to wear a sweater tied around your neck.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's all about perception. One or two photos of an esteemed AAAC colleague (or two) here with a sweater wrapped around his shoulders, and everybody would be whistling a whole other tune.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Duvel said:


> It's all about perception. One or two photos of an esteemed AAAC colleague (or two) here with a sweater wrapped around his shoulders, and everybody would be whistling a whole other tune.


Too true... I would have to find a sweater with really long sleeves. Otherwise, it would look (and function) like a wool tourniquet.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The weather will need to change a bit. Today it was 100 and it will be 98 tomorrow. Maybe it will be cool enough in Portland . . .


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> It's all about perception. One or two photos of an esteemed AAAC colleague (or two) here with a sweater wrapped around his shoulders, and everybody would be whistling a whole other tune.


I'll have another one Monday.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking pretty good, Slide. Thank you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Heck, I do it occasionally with lightweight (pima cotton) sweaters. If it's cool in the morning and warm in the afternoon, or if it's hot outside but cold inside, I'll drape it around my neck if I'm not using it- I'm certainly not going to wander around carrying it. I think the issue comes when people spend too much time adjusting the sweater instead of just throwing it on (meaning they're going for "that" 
look) or if they're doing it in an environment that clearly doesn't call for a sweater ( again, going for "that" look).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen: If we are tuff enough to wear those suit coats, we oh-so-love, throughout the warming day, until we get home in the evening, then we should be tuff enough to endure wearing the sweater we saw fit to pull on that morning, in lieu of the jacket...yes, no? LOL.  The world is but a stage and so much of life can be an act, for the entertainment of those around us...such as the gentleman out for a stroll with the object of his desires, who artfully removes the offending garment, flexing and preening the muscular groups comprising our upper bodies, as he does so...much to the delight of his female companion...and ties the offending garment loosely about his neck, with a rakish florish! End scene 1, act 2. :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sonny said:


> It's different today because many men now carry a purse to put their sweater in.


How big is the purse?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> I thought that it was an unwritten law that your name had to be Biff or Blaine to wear a sweater tied around your neck.


or if you were a British snob.


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> How big is the purse?


Hello, Howard! Men carry purses like this one:

https://www.permanentstyle.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Bruce3.jpg


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I never see it where I live.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

sonny said:


> Hello, Howard! Men carry purses like this one:
> 
> https://www.permanentstyle.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Bruce3.jpg


That's not a purse, whatever Simon thinks. It's a shopping bag!


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

It's a Longchamp handbag. My sister has one.


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

sonny said:


> Hello, Howard! Men carry purses like this one:
> 
> https://www.permanentstyle.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Bruce3.jpg


I thought that was a business bag...seriously. A computer, work etc easily would fit in it.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Well yes (to OP's question). We have a hunting camp and a few years back, one of the members, who rarely shows, was present for a "work" party.

He had his sweater tied around his neck, and spent his time at the nearby creek, trying to hook algae.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen: If we are tuff enough to wear those suit coats, we oh-so-love, throughout the warming day, until we get home in the evening, then we should be tuff enough to endure wearing the sweater we saw fit to pull on that morning, in lieu of the jacket...yes, no? LOL.


This. I have been chuckling quietly at the notion that one can't possibly hope to manage the daily transition in temperature without transforming the outer layer into a foppish noose.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sonny said:


> Hello, Howard! Men carry purses like this one:
> 
> https://www.permanentstyle.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Bruce3.jpg


That's a nice purse.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## vdimiter (Sep 29, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Wait, having a manskirt that looks like maybe one is hiding some embarrassing situation looks better?


Not at all. The fact that I have observed it in real life doesn't make it look any less tasteless than the other option.

If someone really needs to have a sweater they would be taking off when it gets warm, etc., why not just take something like a messenger bag with you? Most men working white-collar jobs in my area seem to carry one.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

vdimiter said:


> Not at all. The fact that I have observed it in real life doesn't make it look any less tasteless than the other option.
> 
> If someone really needs to have a sweater they would be taking off when it gets warm, etc., why not just take something like a messenger bag with you? Most men working white-collar jobs in my area seem to carry one.


Take a messenger to the beach? C'mon.


----------



## Chillburgher (Mar 19, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Take a messenger to the beach? C'mon.


A beach tote bag makes a fine substitute in this instance.



RogerP said:


> This. I have been chuckling quietly at the notion that one can't possibly hope to manage the daily transition in temperature without transforming the outer layer into a foppish noose.


"Foppish noose" has me chuckling more than quietly. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shouldn't you be wearing the sweater instead of having it over your shoulder?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Howard said:


> Shouldn't you be wearing the sweater instead of having it over your shoulder?


I think I already explained that I go out in the late afternoon, when the sun is still out, with the sweater. When the sun goes down, _and it gets colder, especially near a large body of water_, I put the sweater on. I'm not strolling the quad at my prep school, or swanning about the office in tennis whites.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Chillburgher said:


> A beach tote bag makes a fine substitute in this instance.


I need one hand to hold a beer, the other to hold my lobster sandwich, plus a tote bag unbalances me when I want to kick sand in some skinny guy's face while his girlfriend watches.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It is a look that I have sported on occasion. It is, however, a look that my wife loathes, so it is a very rare look these days.....


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

It's the most practical way to carry around a sweater you will need as the temp changes. Besides it always gets a chuckle out of my wife, who then just shakes her head, rolls her eyes, and realizes she created a monster when she bought me the Preppy Handbook in 1978.


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

I second the notion that it's the most practical way to carry around a sweater you will need as the temp changes fairly significantly between morning /afternoon or afternoon/evening especially in late spring and mid fall around here. 

It also looks a heck of lot better than tying it around your waist.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

However do you folks manage to cope with daily temperature changes when wearing a suit jacket or sport coat? Do you loop it 'round your neck just so?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

RogerP said:


> However do you folks manage to cope with daily temperature changes when wearing a suit jacket or sport coat? Do you loop it 'round your neck just so?


I don't wear sweaters around my neck, but I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. Suit and sport coats are not intended to keep one warm (generally). If that were the case, I would never wear a suit or sport coat, given where I live. Different story with sweaters.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> I don't wear sweaters around my neck, but I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. Suit and sport coats are not intended to keep one warm (generally). If that were the case, I would never wear a suit or sport coat, given where I live. Different story with sweaters.


Of course it's a fair comparison.

Nobody has asserted that adopting the sweater noose has anything to do with the fact that the garment is intended to keep one warm, but rather that variance in temperature during wear necessitates this particular response.

I find that a bit hard to swallow.

A sport coat could just as easily be the smart casual choice on a cool fall morning that sees warming temperatures throughout the day, followed by a return to cooler temps in the evening. The reason nobody would loop the sport coat around the neck during the warmer hours is that it would look absolutely ridiculous. And they would somehow manage to deal carrying said sport coat if it in fact proved to be to unbearable to wear.

Doing so with a sweater also looks ridiculous, but it was a preppy affectation in the '80s that some thought was awesome then (and was manifestly NOT undertaken for any practical reason) and still think is awesome now. If you like the look, rock it all day long. But the claim that it is the only practical way to deal with temperature change is a bit precious.

By the way - I categorically reject your assertion that sport coats are not intended to keep one warm. There is a reason some are made in linen, while others are made in heavy wool, tweed and cashmere


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I actually do this all the time in the summer. When you're wearing a sweater during a day where it's cool in the morning, warm in the afternoon and cool in the evenings and I am not near my office or car, I might wear a lightweight sweater wrapped around my neck. It beats having to wrap it around one's waist, or stuff it in my briefcase.

Of course, I am a prep (private schools and a B.A. in a totally useless field) and in grad school at one of the older seminaries in Canada so I might as well enjoy those Oxbridge pretensions. It's like Croakies. Totally impractical and useless except for a very specific purpose, but very much enjoyable as a symbol of one's standings.

C..


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I always thought this was an Italian thing.

The problem is that it does not work with a chunky sweater really intended to keep you warm only one of those thin ones you wear under a sport coat.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen: If we are tuff enough to wear those suit coats, we oh-so-love, throughout the warming day, until we get home in the evening, then we should be tuff enough to endure wearing the sweater we saw fit to pull on that morning, in lieu of the jacket...yes, no?


Yourself and Rogerp seem to not understand that a snug crewneck sweater will be retaining heat in a way that a loose coat, optionally closed by one or two buttons, cannot. This is apples and oranges, and I must assume that y'all are both just doing a devil's advocate gig.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

RogerP said:


> However do you folks manage to cope with daily temperature changes when wearing a suit jacket or sport coat? Do you loop it 'round your neck just so?


Nope, I stuff it in my beach tote.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I've never tied a sweater around my neck, even when I was young and preppy. Kind of a silly look to me.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

As to the titular question, people do this. Some are ascared, but real people in the real world do it.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I do it all the time. In Atlanta, during Spring and Fall, temperatures can vary 30 degrees from morning to afternoon, so it's not uncommon for me to take off a sweater at some point. I live in a walkable neighborhood, so I can't always stash it in a car or the like, so around the neck it goes.

It's never really occurred to me that people might notice, much less take offense! 

It makes me want to do it even more often.


----------



## JohnQuig (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope, I've never done it. It always comes off as affected to me. I don't see why if it's too warm, you can't carry a jumper or stuff it in your bag.

Also, who was it who mentioned wearing a jumper to the beach? Come on. Don't you wear shorts and a t-shirt to the beach? If you wore a jumper on a beach in this country, people would laugh at you.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You've never been to the beach when the weather is or turns cold?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

JohnQuig said:


> Nope, I've never done it. It always comes off as affected to me. I don't see why if it's too warm, you can't carry a jumper or stuff it in your bag.
> 
> Also, who was it who mentioned wearing a jumper to the beach? Come on. Don't you wear shorts and a t-shirt to the beach? If you wore a jumper on a beach in this country, people would laugh at you.


There actually _are_ beaches outside of Florida!

Walking along a cold, windswept beach in fall/winter is a great pleasure.

DH


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Exactly! The fall is my favorite season for being near the water.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I had not seen this thread until today. For some reason, I feel compelled to weigh in on the topic(s). My personal take is as follows:

1. If you are wearing the sweater around your shoulders as a colorful accessory, then no, not a good idea.

2. If you have it around your shoulders temporarily in between wearings and dont look like a fop, then go ahead.

3. If you are Arnold Palmer, or can look as cool as Arnold Palmer, then by all means do so.

https://ilovegolfdaily.com/arnold-palmer-to-build-his-first-course-in-scotland/

4. if you are carrying a purse or man bag, discard it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

CSG said:


> I've never tied a sweater around my neck, even when I was young and preppy. Kind of a silly look to me.


What kind of look were they giving out?


----------



## JohnQuig (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm from the UK. I know there are beaches outside of Florida, and you certainly wouldn't want to be on any of them if the weather isn't warm enough for a t-shirt and shorts. If you're on a beach at any other time, it'll be freezing and you'll need to actually wear the jumper.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought only snobs wore sweaters around their necks?


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I do it because it's convenient to do so when it gets too warm to keep wearing it. If any one has a problem with that...suck it up.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 16, 2016)

I do it all the time. With suit jackets I carry it over one shoulder, with a thumb hooked in the hanger strap. 

I am either in Australia or Asia - the evenings can get quite cool.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I have been draping sweaters over my shoulders since before 1960. Where I live there can easily be a 30 degree (fahrenheit) difference between daytime and nighttime temperatures. 

There is some appeal to the term posh twit, but I'm not sure exactly to employ it.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> I thought only snobs wore sweaters around their necks?


Like ascots, only men of a certain self-assuredness have the confidence to regulate their body temperature as though it is a birthright and not a shameful decadence.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Like ascots, only men of a certain self-assuredness have the confidence to regulate their body temperature as though it is a birthright and not a shameful decadence.


I feel like that exact same quote can be used for thinks like tight/short burgundy corduroys, long-johns worn under flannels with torn-off sleeves, or a mankini.

Bucking society's recent view on fashion does not, in and of itself, make one's confidence a good thing.

Snobs are not "snobs" because they do something; they are "snobs" because they feel that others should do what they do and nobody should do what they do not do.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

MRR said:


> I feel like that exact same quote can be used for thinks like tight/short burgundy corduroys, long-johns worn under flannels with torn-off sleeves, or a mankini.
> 
> Bucking society's recent view on fashion does not, in and of itself, make one's confidence a good thing.
> 
> Snobs are not "snobs" because they do something; they are "snobs" because they feel that others should do what they do and nobody should do what they do not do.


Interesting take, and my opinion would be that self-assuredness is more prominent at the upper and lower classes where people are secure in who they are, whereas the nervous middle class is riddled with class anxiety and timid about such things.
I was also under the understanding that a snob thought themselves better than others and thus would not actually encourage "lesser" people to emulate them.

Personally, I always think of small children that are too self-conscious to wear coats/hats/gloves in the winter whereas more mature people bundle up and don't worry about Nelson pointing and laughing at them for having the sense to dress for the weather.

Also, it's about function, not fashion. The superficial really have problems understanding that clothing has a practical purpose.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Like ascots, only men of a certain self-assuredness have the confidence to regulate their body temperature as though it is a birthright and not a shameful decadence.


I've been confidently regulating my body temperature for many decades without ever needing to wear an ascot, or a sweater tied around my shoulders.Strange, but true.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 16, 2016)

21C solution: buy a hideous garishly coloured backpack with some trendy but meaningless logo on it, and stuff the jumper in that.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

MRR said:


> Snobs...feel that others should do what they do and nobody should do what they do not do.


I believe the mystery has been solved. Toting a sweater on one's shoulder is rarely done nowadays out of fear that a _real _snob will come over in mean girl fashion accusing one of dressing like a country club Soc.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If I apply my support to Herr Tempest then please be assured that it is not lightly given. Here's the thing of it- if one exists within a circle which disdains such behaviour as affected or snobby then either obtain classier associates or don't.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Apr 16, 2016)

Fashion is set not by committee but by the confidence of the wearer and practicality in what he wears.

Wrap that jumper round your necks boys, and if someone objects wrap the jumper around their neck - and pull tightly......


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

I feel like as usual there is are two different conversations going on here. One conversation is a debate about the nobility of dressing how you please without succumbing to societal pressure to fit in. The other conversation is a pragmatic and frank discussion about how you will be perceived based on a fashion choice for the people who want to dress coherently and well, but not attempt to draw attention to themselves.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Sam H said:


> I feel like as usual there is are two different conversations going on here. One conversation is a debate about the nobility of dressing how you please without succumbing to societal pressure to fit in. The other conversation is a pragmatic and frank discussion about how you will be perceived based on a fashion choice for the people who want to dress coherently and well, but not attempt to draw attention to themselves.


Well said.

I'd add in the wild, some people who do this seem quite prissy and fussy about their clothes. Even if you subscribe to the former of Sam H's two camps, this is not a good vibe to give off. It's a bit like wearing bespoke shoes and then squeaking if a passing car sprays muddy water from a puddle onto them. Wear the clothes; don't be worn by them.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Fashion is set not by committee but by the confidence of the wearer and practicality in what he wears.
> 
> *Wrap that jumper round your necks boys, and if someone objects wrap the jumper around their neck - and pull tightly......*




additional text to post


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm, never even thought of doing this. I either take my v-neck sweater off and just bundle it up and carry it around, or I'm at school and I just stuff the sweater into my backpack.

I typically wear cardigan sweaters though and also just unbutton them completely to cool myself off if I get too warm.

If I truly wanted to be cool though, I'd have to strip to my boxers. I'm sweating all the damn time, sweater or not.


----------

